# 20% OFF All LIFETIME LEDs Only At AWL!



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello PlowSite Members,

In a continuing effort to bring you the best products for the lowest prices, we are having a 20% off sale on all Lifetime LEDs products listed on our website. This includes the offroad lightbars, work lights, spot/flood lights, and LED replacement headlights!

This is your chance to save BIG on already well-priced items! But act fast, because this sale ends on Friday 10/24/14!

*What's the best thing about these lights? They're warrantied for LIFE!*

Apply code 20LIFETIME in your cart before checkout for instant savings!

As always, feel free to contact me via PM, email, or phone with any questions.

Direct Link: http://advancedwarninglights.com/spot-flood-lights/lifetime-leds.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Someone just saved more than $235 by using the Lifetime LEDs coupon code on our site. That's like getting a bunch of lights for FREE!

Be sure to get your Lifetime LED lights before the end of the day tomorrow!

http://advancedwarninglights.com/spot-flood-lights/lifetime-leds.html

Enter code 20LIFETIME in your cart before checkout.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Today's the last day of our 20% off sale on all Lifetime LEDs products. Be sure to get your orders in before 12am!

Use code 20LIFETIME

http://advancedwarninglights.com/spot-flood-lights/lifetime-leds.html


----------

